# Cymbidium goeringii



## jokerpass (Oct 10, 2020)

After the flower buds are induced and formed in the middle of the summer, finally, they are ready to proceed to the next stage of flower bud management. This morning, I did a final count on all the flower buds I have for this year (October 10, 2020). I have a growing collection of 8 C. goeringii in total, and 7 out of 8 C. goeringii pots have flower buds. All plants are grown in Toronto, Canada. Here is this year's crop:

1.Cymbidium goeringii "Kourin" (Japanese) 1 flower bud
日本春蘭「光琳」、花芽が一つあります。
2.Cymbidium goeringii "Tama no Yuubae" (Japanese) 4 flower buds
日本春蘭「多摩の夕映」、花芽が四つあります。
3.Cymbidium goeringii "Haruka" (Japanese) 4 flower buds
日本春蘭「春華」、花芽が四つあります。
4.Cymbidium goeringii "Fuji no Yuubae" (Japanese) 6 flower buds
日本春蘭「富士の夕映」、花芽が六つあります。
5.Cymbidium goeringii "Mangetsu" (Japanese) 8 flower buds
日本春蘭「満月」、花芽が八つあります。
6.Cymbidium goeringii "Lost Tag" (Chinese) 3 flower buds
中国春蘭、花芽が三つあります。
7.Cymbidium goeringii "Gyoku-ei" (Japanese) 1 flower bud
日本春蘭「玉英」、花芽が一つあります。
8.Cymbidium goeringii "Fuji no Yuubae" (Japanese) 0 flower bud
日本春蘭「富士の夕映」、花芽がぜんぜんありません。
Total flower buds for this year is 27.
今年、花芽の合計は２７個です。

Except the Chinese C. goeringii, all Japanese C. goeringii have either orange or yellow flowers. All the Japanese C. goeringii with coloured flowers, the buds are covered by aluminum cones and they remain covered until the spring time. You only remove the cones 2 weeks before the flowers bloom. All the flower buds are white and they will grow a little bit more before they stop growing all together (dormancy) until Winter Solsitce. From Winter Solstice, all the plants are subjected to the low temperature treament (春化) for an extended period. The temperature during this period is maintained between 0C-14C at all times. Daily night time low must be consistently below 7C but above 0C and daily day time high cannot exceed 14C, while maintaining a humditiy between 50%-70% at all times. They will bloom next spring between end of Feb to mid April depending on the varieties.


----------



## eds (Oct 10, 2020)

What happens if you don't cover the spikes with foil and keep the temperature so low?


----------



## jokerpass (Oct 10, 2020)

If you don't keep the temp between 0C-14C, all the buds will abort (turn brown and die). C. goeringii requires vernalization (if you don't know what this means, please google it). Even if the flower buds survive, the flower quality will be bad (ie. the flower stem will be very short and will have distorted, unsymmetrical flower petals). The low temp is required to have the delicate fragrance C. goeringii is known for especially for the Chinese varieites. For Japanese varieites, low temp in combination of the foil cap, will produce the delicate/vibrant flower colours you see in Cymbidium goeringii books. For the foil, if you don't cover the flower buds (even if you have the low temp condition), the flower stem will be short, and will not have the vibrant/delicate colour you see in all the Cymbidium goeringii books. The flower buds will be tained with chlorophyll, so the flower colour petal will be dull. Here is an example of Cymbidium goeringii "Haruka" that bloomed March 2020 (this season it also has 4 flower buds). One of the flower buds came up very late, so I did not cover. The flower stem was short, had a dull orange/brown colour, and the flower petal shape was not quite right.


----------



## abax (Oct 10, 2020)

I can't wait to see the flowers. I have grown and bloomed ensifolium and
sinense, but never had the proper conditions for goeringii. Your plants
look magnificent.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 10, 2020)

Wow what a difference the bud culture makes! Thanks for illuminating this! Very helpful.


----------



## jokerpass (Oct 11, 2020)

The same Cymbidium goeringii "Haruka (Japanese variety) again has 4 buds this growing season. So next year, there will be 4 flowers with bright orange flowers.


----------



## eds (Oct 11, 2020)

Thanks Joker. I thought it might be something analogous to forcing rhubarb! Interesting process nonetheless.


----------



## BrucherT (Oct 11, 2020)

Please write a book in English on these? Because there is nothing. NOTHING.


----------



## jokerpass (Oct 11, 2020)

Let me explain to you why this could be difficult. Neofinetia falcata is the easiest Japanese orchid to grow and can be obtained at a reasonable price (not high end plant) at 30USD or less. You can get a blooming size flower colour variety such as Neofinetia falcata Shoujou or Neofinetia falcata Shutenno for example for such a price. Also, there is a group of people outside of Japan who collect them (about 300-500 serious collectors around the world I would say), so there is a market for it. Thanks for Seed Engei and Okheon An, it is easy to get them into North America. Lastly, you can get all the materials to grow them easily, not a problem.

Japanese Cymbidium goeringii, on the otherhand, is very specific on cultural requirements and there is no such thing as a bs 30 USD Japanese C. goeringii in Japan. To get a nbs/or bs C. goeringii, at least $125 USD (Japan retail price with 4-5 bulbs). All the traditional varieites that are easy to grow and produce good flower colours year after year will cost you more. Also, to grow C. goeringii properly, the proper potting mix is not possible to obtain in North America/EU, substitions do not work well. Also, it is very hard to get the plants out of Japan since none of the Asian Cymbidium vendors that I know of export. A friend suggested that the people who collect Neofinetia may want to collect C. goeringii (understand about the price); but from what I understand, people who collect Neofinetia falcata do not collect C. goeringii. There is probably I would say less than 20 people who are interested in C. goeringii outside of Japan, Korea, and China. In conclusion, there is no market.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 11, 2020)

It may be more common in a decade?









Cymbidium goeringii Early Riser


Cymbidium goeringii 'Early Riser' is our 2020 introduction of a Korean selection of the coveted hardy Asian orchid, Cymbidium goeringii. Looking more like a small clump of evergreen liriope than an orchid, the 8" tall flower spikes arise for us around Valentine's Day, each holding a single green...




www.plantdelights.com


----------



## jokerpass (Oct 11, 2020)

What kind of C. goeringii is it? This just looks like a wild type C. goeringii, thanks,


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 11, 2020)

From the description it’s from Korea. It may be a wild type as you suggest. From my limited understanding of neos, Korea is producing a lot of neos; my guess is that there are nurseries that may be producing a lot of cyp goeringii for export also? This may drive the price down of plants a little, and so these plants may be of wider interest to connoisseur outdoor gardeners and/or orchid growers. (What happened to the cyps coming to garden centers in the US like in Germany?) May be a gateway for more specialized c goeringii growing. Speaking for myself making foil hats for buds is too much work. 

On a separate point I think I recall botanyboy doing a video of a walk in the Japanese woods in search of these. Unfortunately the forest was decimated by overpopulated deer.


----------



## jokerpass (Oct 11, 2020)

*Linus_Cello: Chinese C. goeringii are quite common in North America. All Taiwanese vendors who come to North American shows always bring them. There is a huge list and you can do your pre order if you want. Chinese C. goeringii are not expensive, the Taiwanese vendors usually sell them between $45-65 USD (3 bulbs). It is the Japanese and Korean C. goeringii (varieites with coloured flowers or variegated leaf varieties) that are expensive and pretty much impossible to obtain in North America and EU. I know that Korea is where they mass propagate and flask Neofinetia. It is possibly the same for C. goeringii but I am not sure. However, Cymbidium goeringii (Japanese and Korean) is never cheap and I don't think it will never be. All the coloured flower varieties are pretty much being discovered in the wild in Japan. I remember that when they found a red flower variety in the wild about 10 years ago, it created sensation because they have not found a red flower varieties for more than a decade. *


----------



## Tom-DE (Nov 5, 2020)

One of the very few Cyms that I would love to grow/have. thanks for sharing.


----------

